# HELP!  What is the name of a pattern...



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2018)

which repeats inside itself in ever-decreasing size; for instance a series of concentric circles?  I know there's a particular name, but my Google-fu is weak and my brain weaker...


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 12, 2018)

Droste effect?

Droste effect - Wikipedia


----------



## otherprof (Feb 12, 2018)

tirediron said:


> which repeats inside itself in ever-decreasing size; for instance a series of concentric circles?  I know there's a particular name, but my Google-fu is weak and my brain weaker...


Could you be thinking of fractals?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2018)

JustJazzie said:


> Droste effect?
> 
> Droste effect - Wikipedia


Nope, 'though that's along the lines.  It's a word which applies strictly to patterns


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 12, 2018)

In my kiddos kindergarten curriculum we just call them “radiating patterns” I’d be curious to know another name for them!

But I suppose those go outward, not inward.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2018)

otherprof said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > which repeats inside itself in ever-decreasing size; for instance a series of concentric circles?  I know there's a particular name, but my Google-fu is weak and my brain weaker...
> ...


Nope, they're random in appearance.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 12, 2018)

tirediron said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Wait- Fractals are random? Or the one you are thinking of is random?


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 12, 2018)

Apollonian ?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2018)

Moiré?

Newtonian rings?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2018)

JustJazzie said:


> Wait- Fractals are random? Or the one you are thinking of is random?


Mathematically, they're not random, but they often appear random; what I'm looking for is a distinct pattern repeated within itself  until it disappears into infinity.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Apollonian ?


That works-ish...


----------



## Designer (Feb 12, 2018)

Like this?

Infinity mirror - Wikipedia


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2018)

Are you thinking of _Fresnel_, like the rings in a lighthouse's Fresnel glass, or the Fresnel pattern inside of viewfinder screens?

The Million Dollar Lens: The Science and History behind the Fresnel Lighthouse Lens - CADENAS PARTsolutions


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2018)

Bernoulli Spiral?

Logarithmic spiral?

Growth spiral?

Equiangular spiral?

Mandelbrot Set?


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2018)

Coaxial?


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2018)

Dante's Inferno?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Are you thinking of _Fresnel_, like the rings in a lighthouse's Fresnel glass, or the Fresnel pattern inside of viewfinder screens?
> 
> The Million Dollar Lens: The Science and History behind the Fresnel Lighthouse Lens - CADENAS PARTsolutions


Fresnel works as well...


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 12, 2018)

If you are talking like a spiral of a shell it would be  infinite helical symmetry.

Here's a good link for cosmetology that goes into symmetrical and repeating patterns in nature.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure what it was called, but way back in my younger days after a long night on the town, when I went to bed I'd have to keep one foot on the floor to keep my head from spinning in the spiral you describe.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 12, 2018)

tirediron said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Check out: fractalfoundation.org/resources.


tirediron said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Not necessarily:  Check out: fractalfoundation.org/resources/what-are-fractals
The animation on that page is clear, non-random - and hypnotic.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 12, 2018)

Bad lsd trip?


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Bad lsd trip?


Yeah dude.   Order a pizza and just look at it.   The slices, cut in such beautiful symmetry.   And the colors. 

Take a slice out of the pizza and reflect on the damage you've done to the symmetry.  Should keep you from worrying about this other nonsense.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2018)

terri said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Bad lsd trip?
> ...



But............... it looks like.........................................








*..........PAC-MAN!!!!!!!*


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 13, 2018)

tirediron said:


> which repeats inside itself in ever-decreasing size; for instance a series of concentric circles?  I know there's a particular name, but my Google-fu is weak and my brain weaker...



I think that you might mean the accompanying effect, for _PaintNet_ editing program this effect is called *'layer cake' *(aviable as an extension),  don't know if such an effect, as a plugin, exists for Photoshop.

Gerard

View attachment 153722


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 13, 2018)

Something I think I learned in art in school but can't think what it is.

Meanwhile look at these infinity rooms and listen to either Pac Man or the Twilight Zone while you're at it.

http://www.designboom.com/art/yayoi-kusama-hirshhorn-museum-six-immersive-infinity-rooms-03-08-17/


----------



## compur (Feb 13, 2018)

The Twilight Zone is coming back once again, by the way.
‘Twilight Zone’ Reboot From Jordan Peele, Simon Kinberg, Marco Ramirez Greenlit at CBS All Access


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah but will Rod Serling all of a sudden be in the room??


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 13, 2018)

@tirediron: _Recursive_ may be the term you're looking for.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 14, 2018)

"Lots" as in "Lots of round things"


----------



## Designer (Feb 17, 2018)

Have you found your answer?  

You didn't respond to my guess, so I presume it was incorrect.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2018)

Designer said:


> Have you found your answer?
> 
> You didn't respond to my guess, so I presume it was incorrect.



Yeah, wassup with this search?


----------



## Designer (Feb 17, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Have you found your answer?
> ...


He wanted to know the name of the pattern, and several of us were offering some ideas.  I don't know if he found the answer yet.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 17, 2018)

Re-curflection


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2018)

Fred.


----------

